

Successful People create Religions - santu11
http://blog.samaltman.com/successful-people

======
JonSkeptic
>The way to make a million dollars is to start a religion. -L. Ron Hubbard

also

>You don't get rich writing science fiction. If you want to get rich, you
start a religion.

Still very true. If you want to hit it big, create a religion. See Tesla or
Scientology for examples.

~~~
santu11
Or just look at Steve Jobs and Apple.

------
cyphersanctus
"Religion is the opium of the people". Clearly, when one develops a product
that rubs people the right way and inundates them with the right dopamine
levels, one has achieved a product whose level of flexibility towards pricing,
re-use and viralization is given.

~~~
arnoooooo
I think the quote is much more interesting when the rest of the phrase is
added : "Religion is the sigh of the oppressed creature, the heart of a
heartless world, and the soul of soulless conditions. It is the opium of the
people."

------
jdmitch
If I was to unpack "Successful People create Religions" I would say it is
composed of "successful people create objects of worship/adoration" and then
"successful people create an ideology/aesthetic/brand/thought paradigm which
links those objects of adoration."

But that actually doesn't match with the paradigms of some of the most
prominent world religions, which despite being surrounded (in some sects more
than others) by the trappings of object-worship, self-identify as explicitly
about belief/faith. Scientology does essentially sell a very-specific type of
counselling insofar as it is transactional. Many "prosperity" churches, and
the Roman Catholic church in the middle ages (and some would argue to a lesser
extent today), sell promises of security/eternity. But the majority of
monotheistic faith and practice isn't about creating objects of
worship/adoration and an ideology that binds them together. Fundamentalism is
a symptom of transactional faith, just as entrepreneurship (great or mediocre)
engenders faith in a product, and the transactional opportunity to acquire it.
Religion that isn't fundamentalist attenuates the acquisition of the object of
worship.

------
the1
RMS real rich.

~~~
rmoriz
He is. He can travel around the world, get up at 1pm and still get a decent
breakfast. Ask him about breakfast.

